# Welcome to the Bates Motel (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What up, boils and ghouls!
*
Welcome to the Bates Motel *was filmed at The Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride, and features many of the fiends associated with the haunt. Here's the synopsis of the flick:

_The Bates Motel and Haunted Hayride is one of the scariest haunts in the world. When a mysterious death occurs at the park, Agnes Rickover starts a personal investigation to prove the accident was really a murder. Despite being dismissed as crazy by her father, Agnes must uncover and stop a deadly plot before the Haunt claims any more victims._

Kick-ass!

For more information, be sure to check out the official site.

http://www.batesmotelmovie.com/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks good Johnny! Is there any chance you are in the movie, and are in fact, the killer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That would have been cool, but no!


----------

